# 2008 Nissan Rogue SL A/C issues.



## samantha (Feb 19, 2016)

About 6 months ago my a/c compressor went out, stopped bowing cold air and would not cut on when a/c was turned on. Had the compressor, condenser, dryer and orifice tube all replaced. Within 2 months the new compressor went out, same issue, would not blow cold air or kick on when a/c was on. Replaced that compressor with another new one, Now here we are 4 months later and the compressor is out again. Nissan checked it and would only tell me that we needed to replace the compressor. However there has to be something else going on to be on our 4th compressor in a 6 month span. Has anyone had any previous experience with something like this or any ideas on what might be going on?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If Nissan is covering the costs, go to a different dealer. Could be the case that the tech's are evacuating the system properly and leaving 'gunk' in there wrecking the compressor.
Otherwise, I would think the tech's would know enough to check system voltages and make sure the clutch is getting enough voltage to keep it fully engaged. A tad bit low on the volts, the clutch slips, compressor no worky no more. Which may or may not be caused by a rotten A/C clutch relay, wiring, etc.
But again, if Nissan is eating the costs, let that particular dealer keep eating the costs until they figure out they're doing something wrong.


----------

